# Announcing 'Tales of the Urban Explorer'



## slobberchops (Aug 21, 2021)

It's a long time since I posted anything on Derelict Places. To be honest, I am fully expecting a moderator to give me a good scolding for what I am about to do. The reputation of this place and 28dayslater is real, and so if it doesn't happen I will be truly shocked.



Tales Of The Urban Explorer



Uncompromising, stories of Urban Exploration in the UK. It's far from complete but may make you smile. Does exploring have to be so serious?

If advertising my own content is banned, then please tell me and I will cease.

@slobberchops


----------



## night crawler (Aug 21, 2021)

There is no problem with you advertising as long as you post some of the photos from you explorations on here if your just showing a link to your website then it is defeating the object of being on here


----------



## slobberchops (Aug 21, 2021)

night crawler said:


> There is no problem with you advertising as long as you post some of the photos from you explorations on here if your just showing a link to your website then it is defeating the object of being on here



That's fair enough. I have added content here in the deep past but if you need to remove this then I can understand that.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 21, 2021)

slobberchops said:


> That's fair enough. I have added content here in the deep past but if you need to remove this that I can understand that.


Not sure but you could add it as a signature like my blogs are listed and have it in your profile. I did look at you website and it's good. Somthing I aways wanted to do was make a website for one of my blogs


----------



## slobberchops (Aug 21, 2021)

night crawler said:


> Not sure but you could add it as a signature like my blogs are listed and have it in your profile. I did look at you website and it's good. Somthing I aways wanted to do was make a website for one of my blogs



Thanks, it has taken a lot of work and I have around 50-60 more explores to add. A few more every day.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 21, 2021)

I've been blogging since 2012 and the Church Explorer takes up a fair amount of my time writing so know where you are coming from
PS what host site do you use. I did vist s few churhes in Lockdown and no one bothered me.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 21, 2021)

I'm not too keen at people posting a link to their website. This means that your website will attract more traffic (hits). It would be better if you could post one of your explores on here followed by a link to your website at the end if the viewer wants to see more. Like everyone who posts on here does. Oh, and one other thing the CONTACT button doesn't work.


----------



## slobberchops (Aug 21, 2021)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> I'm not too keen at people posting a link to their website. This means that your website will attract more traffic (hits). It would be better if you could post one of your explores on here followed by a link to your website at the end if the viewer wants to see more. Like everyone who posts on here does. Oh, and one other thing the CONTACT button doesn't work.



>Oh, and one other thing the CONTACT button doesn't work.

I know.. as I mentioned, work in progress,


----------



## slobberchops (Aug 21, 2021)

night crawler said:


> I've been blogging since 2012 and the Church Explorer takes up a fair amount of my time writing so know where you are coming from
> PS what host site do you use. I did vist s few churhes in Lockdown and no one bothered me.



I am looking at your three different blogs, I have enough doing a single one!

>PS what host site do you use.

Do you mean the host site that houses 'Tales Of The Urban Explorer' or where all the blog content is kept?


----------



## night crawler (Aug 21, 2021)

Mine is blogger I meant do you use something like smugmug for Tales of the Urban Explorer


----------



## slobberchops (Aug 21, 2021)

night crawler said:


> Mine is blogger I meant do you use something like smugmug for Tales of the Urban Explorer



It was put together by Home - Rockerfeller Media who incidentally.. is an Urban Explorer.


----------

